# Chiggers



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

I was fishing at a lake and i got bit by something i assume was chiggers there was little tiny red dots on my feet the day after and i would forget not to scratch and i would scratch and now in one place i have a like what looks like a dent where the bite was and its all oozey and gooey and around it is a bunch of little bubbles of pus and this is all about the size of a quater! 

anny help i got calimine on it now and its in a bad spot on my foot i can wear socks without staining them


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Does not sound like chiggers to me, chiggers are small bites about the size of the point of a ball point pen.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, i was eating when i read that


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

sorry red hawk

they were about the size of a pen point untill i started scatching lol then i think it just got infected ? its prettty nasty


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if you noticed it immediately,my guess is you might have gotten into some nettles.sounds more like that or some other plant,than chiggers.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is a fact sheet on Chiggers from OSU. It has symptoms, and treatment options if you are interested.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2100.html

Ohio State University Extension Fact Sheet
Entomology
1991 Kenny Road, Columbus, Ohio 43210-1000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chiggers
HYG-2100-98
William F. Lyon 
Common Name Scientific Name 
Chigger Trombicula alfreddugesi (Oudemans) 
Jigger 
Red Bug 
Probably no creature on earth can cause as much torment for its size than the tiny chigger. Tiny six-legged chigger larvae attack campers, picnickers, hikers, bird watchers, berry pickers, fishermen, soldiers, and homeowners in low, damp areas where vegetation is rank such as woodlands, berry patches, orchards, along lakes and streams, and even in drier places where vegetation is low such as lawns, golf courses, and parks. They are most numerous in early summer when grass, weeds and other vegetation are heaviest. Chiggers do not burrow into the skin, but insert their mouthparts in a skin pore or hair follicle. Their bites produce small, reddish welts on the skin accompanied by intense itching as irritating as acute cases of poison ivory or poison sumac. These symptoms often are the only way of learning that an outdoor area is infested since chiggers are so small that most cannot be seen without a magnifying glass. Chiggers feed on a wide variety of snakes, turtles, birds, and small mammals as well as humans. 

Identification
Chigger mites are about 1/20 inch long, usually bright red, have hairy bodies, and travel rapidly. The larval stage has three pairs of legs whereas the nymph and adult stage have four pairs of legs. There is a marked constriction in the front part of the body in the nymph and adult stage. Larvae are orange, yellow or light red and about 1/150 to 1/120 inch in diameter. Eggs are globular-shaped. 

Life Cycle and Habits
Adult chiggers overwinter near or slightly below the soil and in other protected places. Females become active in the spring and lay up to 15 eggs per day in vegetation when soil temperatures are 60°F. Eggs hatch into six-legged larvae, the only stage that attacks humans and animals (parasitic stage). After hatching, chigger larvae climb up onto vegetation from which they can more readily snag a passing host. After engorgement, often requiring one to several days, larvae drop off the host and transform into eight-legged nymphs which mature to the adult stage. Nymphs and adults feed on eggs of springtails, isopods, and mosquitoes. The life cycle is about 50 to 70 days, with adult females living up to one year and producing offspring during this time. Multiple generations occur in warmer climates, whereas only two to three develop each season in some northern states. Chiggers are usually encountered in late spring and summer in areas where weeds and briars have overgrown. They lurk on grass stems, leaves, shrubbery, etc., usually in damp, shaded spots near the top of different objects close to the soil. Young chiggers attach themselves to the skin of people, domestic animals, wild animals (including reptiles), poultry and birds. The preferred feeding locations on people are parts of the body where clothing fits tightly over the skin such as around the belt line, waistline, under girdles and under socks, or where the flesh is thin, tender or wrinkled such as the ankles, in the armpits, back of the knees, in front of the elbow, or in the groin. 



Bites
Chigger larvae do not burrow into the skin, nor suck blood. They pierce the skin and inject into the host a salivary secretion containing powerful, digestive enzymes that break down skin cells that are ingested (tissues become liquefied and sucked up). Also, this digestive fluid causes surrounding tissues to harden, forming a straw-like feeding tube of hardened flesh (stylostome) from which further, partially-digested skin cells may be sucked out. After a larva is fully fed in four days, it drops from the host, leaving a red welt with a white, hard central area on the skin that itches severely and may later develop into dermatitis. Any welts, swelling, itching, or fever will usually develop three to six hours after exposure and may continue a week or longer. If nothing is done to relieve itching, symptoms may continue a week or more. Scratching a bite may break the skin, resulting in secondary infections. However, chiggers are not known to transmit any disease in this country. 

Control Measures
Skin Care
After returning from a chigger-infested area, launder the field clothes in soapy, hot water (125°F.) for about half an hour. Infested clothes should not be worn again until they are properly laundered and/or exposed to hot sunshine. Unlaundered clothes or those laundered in cool water will contain the biting chiggers to again reinfest your skin. As soon as possible, take a good hot bath or shower and soap repeatedly. The chiggers may be dislodged, but you will still have the stylostomes, causing the severe itch. Scratching deep to remove stylostomes can cause secondary infections. For temporary relief of itching, apply ointments of benzocaine, hydrocortisone, calamine lotion, New Skin, After Bite, or others recommended by your pharmacist or medical doctor. Some use Vaseline, cold cream, baby oil, or fingernail polish. (The sooner the treatment, the better the results.) 

Prevention
Mowing of briars, weeds, and thick vegetation and close clipping of lawns, to eliminate shade and moisture, will reduce chigger populations, and permit sunlight and air to circulate freely. Chigger larvae can penetrate many types of clothing, but high boots and trousers of tightly woven fabric tucked into stockings or boots help deter them. 

Before going into an area where chiggers may be present, protect yourself by using a repellent such as deet (Off MGK, Muskol, Detamide, Metadelphene, Repel, Diethy-toluamide) or permethrin available at many drugstores or hardware stores. Deet-based repellents are effective for only a few hours, whereas permethrin-based repellents are for use only on clothing and effective for several days. Apply the repellent to both the skin and clothing, especially on hands, arms, or legs, if uncovered, and to clothing openings at cuffs, neck, waistband, and upper edges of socks. Follow label directions since repellents may damage plastics, nail polish, and painted or varnished surfaces. Do not use indiscriminately as severe human allergies can develop. Keep moving since the worst chigger infestations occur when sitting or laying down in a sunny spot at midday with temperatures above 60°F. If possible, stick to roads and trails. 

Insecticides
Treating known chigger trouble spots is quicker and less expensive than treating an entire area. Place six-inch squares of black cardboard on edge in the grass and observe for a few minutes. Any small, yellowish or pinkish chiggers present will climb rapidly to the top of the square and congregate there. Make tests in 10 to 12 different spots such as grass, dead leaves, briars, weeds, etc. Unless the entire area is infested, treat only the spots where control is desired such as grass around picnic tables, lawn chairs, or recreational equipment. Chiggers tend to concentrate in "mite islands" while nearby spots are free of them. They become rather inactive at temperatures below 60°F. 

Outdoor sprays of chlorpyrifos (Dursban), carbaryl (Sevin) or diazinon will give control. Only the licensed pest control operator or applicator can use certain formulations of propoxur (Baygon), cyfluthrin (Tempo), or fluvalinate (Marvik, Yardex). Treat the grass, shrubs, and trees in lawns, parks, campgrounds and golf courses, if needed, keeping humans and pets off treated areas until dry. Retreatment may be needed after two to three weeks in heavy chigger infestations. Before using any pesticide, always read the label and follow directions and safety precautions. 

Do not wear dog or cat flea collars on your ankles or cattle ear tags on your shoes to ward off chiggers. It is very dangerous resulting in chemical skin burns and toxic effect to the wearers. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NOTE: Disclaimer - This publication may contain pesticide recommendations that are subject to change at any time. These recommendations are provided only as a guide. It is always the pesticide applicator's responsibility, by law, to read and follow all current label directions for the specific pesticide being used. Due to constantly changing labels and product registrations, some of the recommendations given in this writing may no longer be legal by the time you read them. If any information in these recommendations disagrees with the label, the recommendation must be disregarded. No endorsement is intended for products mentioned, nor is criticism meant for products not mentioned. The author and Ohio State University Extension assume no liability resulting from the use of these recommendations.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, that was an interesting read.


----------



## put-put (Sep 3, 2004)

Got them around the 4th of July this year, and my mother-in-law told me to put clear nail polish on them. Thought she was kidding but after scratching long enouogh I tried it.....Guess what it worked! Coat pretty good and let dry. Then put socks on and it stays put....Didn't feel like scratching anymore.Case solved.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dabbing kerosene with a Q-tip directly on the bite will give you instant relief. I wouldn't use it if you have really irritated the affect area though. Any antihistamean should give you some long term relief. If they are in fact Chiggers they'll last about a week...OUCH...!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

ohioredneck08 said:


> I was fishing at a lake and i got bit by something i assume was chiggers there was little tiny red dots on my feet the day after and i would forget not to scratch and i would scratch and now in one place i have a like what looks like a dent where the bite was and its all oozey and gooey and around it is a bunch of little bubbles of pus and this is all about the size of a quater!
> 
> anny help i got calimine on it now and its in a bad spot on my foot i can wear socks without staining them


I fish a park in your neck of the woods that always gives me chigger problems on the grass. The solution is bug spray with loads of DEET in it. First I spray my bare foot, and then again on my socks and shoes after I put them on. This seems to stop the problem. Once you get bit by them it is a week of pain and suffering.

Where were you fishing?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Chiggers are absolutely EVIL. I was afflicted many times while fishing lakes north and east of Dallas. Nail polish is usually effective in suffocating the little invisible buggers. I haven't gotten them once in Ohio but I still have nightmares


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll reiterate what's already been mentioned by a couple people. It doesn't sound like you have chiggers. Also, I've heard many times that the nail polish doesn't actually do anything. Apparently, by the time they start to itch, they're already dead or gone. I'm not sure, as I've only had them once.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I know it's not scientific, but the clear nail polish thing really does work. I know the bug is already gone, but it seems the polish "seals over" the itchy thing, and it stops and gets better. I just know I've gotten hundreds of chigger bites at camp when I was a kid, and the counselor just dabbed them all with the polish...and presto, it just stopped itching and healed up. Please, don't put the polish on any open sore. Not a good thing. Only itchy bumps. If you've already drawn blood, then you need to see your doc...those things can get infected!


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

tryed nail polish lol it still oozez through it looks a little better its been like a week since it started to get big 

Tim i was fishing at Pine hill they stock it every year its pretty fun you just got to buy a pass there big carp and cats in it


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i knew 2 people that were fooling around in the grass (if you get my drift) on kelly's island and they both had extensive chigger bites all over their bodies, and in the worst places!!!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

ohioredneck08 said:


> tryed nail polish lol it still oozez through it looks a little better its been like a week since it started to get big
> 
> Tim i was fishing at Pine hill they stock it every year its pretty fun you just got to buy a pass there big carp and cats in it


Then you definitely got bit by chiggers. I know all about the big carp in there... Just look at my avatar


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

have you fished it for carp me and my buddies fished the smaller lake the biggest we got was about 10 pounds but it was on my 4and a half foot spinning rod with 4 pound test  funnn stuff


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The bigger lake has bigger fish. But then I mostly fish the bigger one. I try to fish there at least once a week and now that the weather is cooling off the bite is back up considerably. I've only seen small 2-3 pound fish come out of the smaller pond so it is good to know that there are fish in there that are much bigger. I recently recaptured the fish in my avatar and it was 21lbs. It was definitely bigger the first time, but I didn't get to weigh it.

Hopefully next year we will have a CAG fish-in at Pine Hill, but I don't know yet. I don't know how many people would be interested in paying $7 to fish there, even though it is probably the best mirror carp water in the state.


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i live right by it but im not into the carp fishing lol they kinda creep me out dont know why feel free to laugh i fish for the cat fish i got a 55 pound blue this year thats the biggest ive seen come out alll year


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Just wondering if this is the pond down the road from Nicklaus Golf Course?

I took my boys up there this past week to play on the playground. While I was there I took a look at the pond, looked pretty nice. 

I remember the guy that used to have the bait shop across the street said you ahd to buy a membership to fish there. Whats the yearly price for a membership? and does it run for one year from the date of purchase or is it similar to the ohio license from Feb. through Feb?

So do they stock the pond? I normally fish for cats and crappie, but also do some trout fishing in the fall and spring. Do they ever stock trout in there? How deep are the ponds?

By the way Nice Looking Fish!!


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

Well its 25 bucks and the pass goes from january first to Dec 31 
the 25 bucks is for a resident i dont know how much non resident is 
they have stocked it but im hearing rumors that they are not going to stock it next year because toomany people fish without passes 

there is an overabundance of shad and there not little there about 16 to 18 inches and there is a bunnnnccchhhhh
and theer is alot of small crappie and they stock trout in the fall

and its is just down the road from the golf course


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Cat~n~Crappie said:


> Just wondering if this is the pond down the road from Nicklaus Golf Course?


Yes, it is on Kings Mills Road.



> Whats the yearly price for a membership? and does it run for one year from the date of purchase or is it similar to the ohio license from Feb. through Feb?


The annual passes run the calendar year (January through December). Annual passes are $25 for Mason residents and $45 for non-residents. Day passes are $7.



> So do they stock the pond? I normally fish for cats and crappie, but also do some trout fishing in the fall and spring. Do they ever stock trout in there? How deep are the ponds?


Yes, they stock it with catfish throughout the spring and summer, and they stock trout in the fall. I have marked the bigger pond with my smartcast in a few places and the upper portion runs 4 to 6 feet while the lower portion runs over 10 feet. I've been told that the smaller pond runs about 4 feet all the way around but I don't know for certain.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

TimJC said:


> I fish a park in your neck of the woods that always gives me chigger problems on the grass. The solution is bug spray with loads of DEET in it. First I spray my bare foot, and then again on my socks and shoes after I put them on. This seems to stop the problem. Once you get bit by them it is a week of pain and suffering.
> 
> Where were you fishing?



DONT GET DEET IN YOUR EYES OR MOUTH..IT STINGS AN TASTES AWFUL...THIS IS WHY I QUIT USING IT...


----------



## ohioredneck08 (Jun 9, 2005)

oooo they are thinking about not stocking it im gonna try to get a petition together i cant drive till next summer so its really the only place i have to fish so i want there to be fish in it i got a 30 pound blue on monday and know there is much bigger like the 55 lemme know if anyone wants to help me get this to councel


----------

